# How long do Amano Shrimp live?



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I have mine for like 14 months. Plus I got them from local fish store and it was already adult size (one inch).
My amanos are like 1 3/4"


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've had one of mine for over two years.


----------



## Simplicity (Sep 29, 2011)

1.5 years and counting for mine


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

i have mine for a while now...maybe more than 6 month...i switch one between brackish and fresh...did fine

i don't think they die easy at all, and i never seen egg so i guess they all male or female


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I have some 3 years old, very big


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I have had a few for over 3 yeras, but 2 years seems to be closer to par.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I've my Amanos live in water with a layer of ice over it. Not good for them, I suppose, but they lived through it. Thats what I get for not having my heater running and an outdoor tank. Surprisingly though, when moving, it only got down to 40*f and that said amano (along with all my other fish  ) died. Then again, it could have just been the stress of moving from one side of the country to the other.


----------



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

2+ years


----------



## Sindawe (Oct 5, 2008)

Just a data point in the conversation.

The last time I added Amano shrimp to my tank was in 2003, and those had been alive for at leaset a year if not more. Today, on the cusp of 2013 I count three shrimp easily spotted feeding on the biofilm.

My tank is freashwater only, and per my understanding NOT condusive to breeding the species.

So by my reconing, 10+ years can be achived with good conditions.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

:eek5:


----------



## Bex (Mar 3, 2013)

Sindawe said:


> Just a data point in the conversation.
> 
> The last time I added Amano shrimp to my tank was in 2003, and those had been alive for at leaset a year if not more. Today, on the cusp of 2013 I count three shrimp easily spotted feeding on the biofilm.
> 
> ...


Yes I have 3 which are about 11 years old. I originally had 4 but one of the females died about age 8, not sure why.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Dang! That's so old. Almost older than me. XD


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I want to say that 10 years isn't possible for a shrimp.. It just isn't in the cards. 

I'm not saying anybody is lying, but it would shock me if I found that for myself after attempting that experiment. 

Y'all must be doing something right, congrats.


----------



## Bex (Mar 3, 2013)

MABJ said:


> I want to say that 10 years isn't possible for a shrimp.. It just isn't in the cards.
> 
> I'm not saying anybody is lying, but it would shock me if I found that for myself after attempting that experiment.
> 
> Y'all must be doing something right, congrats.


They've always been most popular among aquarists who focus on plants, and often live in warm soft water with a fluctuating pH due to CO2 injection. I don't think those are optimal conditions for them really, but if aquarists with those kinds of setups are the ones who tend to buy and write about them, the 'accepted' lifespan will reflect that... that's what I suspect, anyway.


----------



## aroo (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a pair I've had for four years.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bex said:


> They've always been most popular among aquarists who focus on plants, and often live in warm soft water with a fluctuating pH due to CO2 injection. I don't think those are optimal conditions for them really, but if aquarists with those kinds of setups are the ones who tend to buy and write about them, the 'accepted' lifespan will reflect that... that's what I suspect, anyway.


Not a bad point. However I know a lot of low tech people keep them too. I usually see posts about people not seeing them for a long time, tearing down a tank and finding them lol.


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

i've had 2 in a low tech tank for .. nearly 4 years now. they went in the same day the water appeared to finish the cycle. one of them is quite big.. i think he is 2-2.5 inches. for scale, in the picture, that rock is between a cantaloupe and a football.


----------

